# Bild bearbeiten



## poleakadamian (10. März 2008)

hey bin hier neu und hab echt kein plan von bilder bearbeiten , wollte aber meiner freundinn nen geschenk machen indem ich von ihr ein bild verschöner , d.h ich möchte sie in einem klaren sternenhimmel haben wo man oben eine sternschnuppe fliegen sieht und mit einer widmung " you are my star "  und dann " i need you " ganz egal wie , hauptsache sieht gut aus , hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen !

hier ist der link von ihr =)

http://s6.directupload.net/file/d/1363/j3kasf2s_jpg.htm

danke bitte melden

ICQ 300266953


----------



## akrite (11. März 2008)

...ich hoffe Du hast dieses Bild in einer besseren Qualität, ist etwas verrauscht ! Dann solltest Du schauen, dass auch noch ein wenig Platz um die Person herum ist, damit man etwas dort platzieren kann.
Also photographiere sie einfach noch einmal, diesmal mit besserem Licht (Blitz oder Tageslicht => ISO geht runter) und mehr Rasenfläche drum herum und dann kann es losgehen :
- sauber freistellen
- Hintergrund platzieren
- entsprechende Objekte und Text platzieren


----------



## Florian_Rachor (16. April 2008)

Wie schon gesagt, mit dem Ausgangsmaterial wird das Ergebnis keinen Preis bekommen. Wenn du einen Sternenhimmel rein haben willst, dann fotografier sie am besten vor einem weißen, oder blauen Hintergrund, oder gleich vor einem Sternenhimmel und lass etwas mehr Platz damit man den Himmel auch sehen kann .


----------



## Lenhard (23. April 2008)

Ich muss meinen Vorrednern recht geben, die Qualität ist nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen, und auch der ausschnitt ist nicht wahnsinnig günstig - da kein Platz für den Himmel ist.

Ich habe trotzdem mal etwas versucht (siehe Anhang)...hast du das so gemeint? - zu kitschig? 

Lg Lenny


----------



## eos300D (25. April 2008)

Also, ich finde das sieht recht gut aus. Sie hat sich bestimmt gefreut.?. 
Hast du den Sternenhimmel selber gemacht oder ein Bild ausm Netz genommen?

mfg


----------

